# Plecos and Bettas?



## livvyliv42 (Dec 3, 2016)

So a friend of mine currently has a 20 gallon tank (12" wide, 24" long, 16" high) housing a single Bristlenose Pleco, and was looking for some potential tankmates. Would a Betta and a school of Harlequin Rasboras be a good fit? I know Rasboras and Bettas are usually okay together, but we're not sure about the Pleco as there seem to be conflicting opinions. The Betta will be added last to try and minimize aggression, but would it be okay to quarantine him in a large bowl for a short period to see if he's not too aggressive for a community tank, as long as she stays on top of cleaning?


----------



## Nerite (Oct 17, 2016)

I do not think there will be any problem. I have a pair of albino bristlenose plecos in a 30 gallon sorority tank. They only show minor food aggression which simply involves the plecos jumping on top of whatever they think is being eaten. 
They even breed regularly- this past year I collected four batches of bristlenose. The fifth batch emerged from the the breeding cave this October as I was going to work and I left thinking I would collect them in the evening to put in a rearing tank. But the larger female bettas had eaten all but two by the time I got home. I guess some would consider that a problem but I am not concerned-- the male is sitting on another clutch now.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

A single Bristlenose in a 20 should not be a problem with the planned stocking...as long as the tank is very well/densely planted. There's no need to add the Betta last as long as you float the Rasbora in their bag with the lights off. Leave the lights off for a minimum of an hour after they are released. I would actually put the Betta in with the Pleco before getting the Rasbora. This way you can see how the Betta does with a bottom dweller. In a 20, a shoal of 10 Rasbora would be good; certainly no fewer than six. 

But, as always, have a backup plan ready should the Betta be best living alone.


----------

